# soap enemas



## Guest (Jun 20, 2000)

My mother used to put a stick of soap in my bottom to make me use the toilet. Years later I find myself constipated, does anyone know of this treatment. Is it safe to do this??


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2000)

Gosh I don't know if that is safe or not. I have never heard of anyone doing it. Didn't it burn?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2000)

Years ago soap enemas were given before childbirth ... today I think fleets are used if anything.Roz


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Soap suds enemas (not the bar of soap)were used alot in the past, mainly before they had disposable fleet enemas. I'd be really careful if you are thinking of using one







------------------Nancy


----------



## Bugsyboi (Feb 21, 2000)

Mandy.... Soapsuds enemas were used in the past. I had tried them and they seem to do more harm than good to me. I have had to use enemas for over 30 years to relieve constipation, spasms and bloating. I use only tap water and they work just fine for me. I have tried many things, but none work as good as these. I have very weak bowel muscles and need all the help I can get. I would be carefull on how many enemas you give yourself as they will make your system dependant on them. I do think enemas are better than using chemical laxatives to control constipation. Feel free to e-mail me if you would like more info on this.... Bill


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

You just blew my mind. As children my mother use to give my sisters and me soap enemas frequently. Why, I can't seem to remember and neither can my sisters. We asked my mom and she said to clean us out and that the doctor told her to do it. Now out of the three of us, one is constipated all the time and I am IBS D all the time. Any thoughts on this???? We have nightmares thinking about the enemas.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2000)

MTK at last I found someone who had this as a child. Like you our mum said it was the local doctor who told her how to do it. I would like to mail you on this if possible and Weenscat. It didnt seem to sting but certainly made us use the toilet!


----------



## GramX5 (Mar 18, 2000)

My sister and I were talking about this just last night! (I didn't get them) but she said on the first day of spring, everybody in the family got one! They called it "Spring Cleaning". You got one if you needed it or not! Maybe it does have something to do with C and D. My entire family has one or the other! But, as I said, I didn't get them and am the only one in the family that has had a Dr. say "you have IBS".She also said, no matter how hot it was, on the 1st. day of Sept. they had to put on a T shirt with a rag soaked in champhor to ward off colds! I did have that! Wonder we didn't go up in flames!!!Gram


----------



## Nan (Jul 14, 1999)

My mother used hook up a hot water bottle and put soap in to "clean me out" when I was little. She also gave me Castoria. Those "experiences" were horrible and I don't know why I got them. Maybe I was complaining of stomach aches. I don't even remember how often I had these remedies.I also had to have "goose grease" put on my chest if I was congested. We couldn't have Vicks vaporub like my friends did. We also had Iodine instead of Mercurochrome which was torture on open cuts and bruises. After my Dad would put the iodine on he would imitate how we were acting in pain while we were going through it.I think it was common with people born in the earliest part of the century to believe it was great to "clean everything out" for some reason. I've often wondered if my IBS stems from those days.


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

Nan: My mom used a hot water bottle with soap too. I think I had blocked it out of my mind until the other day my sister and I were at my moms apartment cleaning and we saw the hot water bottle. At first I didn't say anything and then my sister started talking about it. Everything came back to me about those horrible experiences. I truely believe that my IBS stems from those experiences. I am IBS D and my sister is IBS C. I wonder if it is all psycological.Mandy56: Feel free to email me on this subject. By the way, what does weenscat mean??? jjmtkiss###aol.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2000)

MTK. sorry I thought you had the soap stick enema. I will mail you soon. I do not suffer from IBS, I was just trying to find others who where given enemas as children. Mother did have and use a srynige on me, we will chat soon.


----------



## Darla (Mar 25, 2000)

MY GOSH!I can't believe I'm reading all this!I don't understand how mothers did this to children, I guess back then they though they were doing well. My son in 12 now and when he was constipated I gave him a little prune juice or something mild and over the counter. Now I just feed him broccoli!(LOL) I'm pregnant again and the thought giving soap enema to children sounds like a Haddie and Sybil relationship. (Remember that?)Darla


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Darla:This was back in the 50s and before, when enemas were standard treatments, and people were not trying to harm their children by giving them enemas. Over the years health care at home and in the hospitals has changed. The health care products available then were not the products available now. And 50 years from now, people will look back on us and wonder why we did what we did.The Moms back then were not monsters for giving their kids enemas! They did what they and the medical profession believed was the best thing to do for their children.JeanG[This message has been edited by JeanG (edited 06-24-2000).][This message has been edited by JeanG (edited 06-24-2000).][This message has been edited by JeanG (edited 06-24-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2000)

hmmm....that sounds bad. Try coffee... that works 4 me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2000)

I agree Jean. I have spoken with several of my friends from childhood and it seems many of us were given enemas of some sort. Like my mother this was recommended to thier mothers by a local nurse, it was the early 50s!! It did me no harm and cured the constipation.


----------

